

Difference between A/B testing and multivariate testing - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/difference-ab-testing-multivariate-testing/

======
rorrr
Spammy shitty article. The author has no idea how multivariate testing works,
he completely misses the most important aspect of it. Multivariate testing
actually does not require to show every possible combination, it can eliminate
many combinations using statistics.

~~~
paraschopra
Please mind your words. Every kind of multivariate testing requires you to
theoretically have data for every combination. In partial factorial or taguchi
methods you simply estimate it from other live combinations. This doesn't mean
you don't need data for all combinations.

Moreover, this article's intended audience is beginners. If you know about
full and partial factorial audience, you probably know main differences
between A/B testing and multivariate testing.

